# Had to



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

put Thunder down today.

At 12 1/2 yrs old he was rapidly loosing control of his back legs in addition to loosing his appetite.

I quit brusing him a couple of months ago simply because he became very skin sensitive even to me scratching his sides. 

He was my first ever marker trained dog and aside from basic house manners he never had a physical correction in doing his SAR work, AKC CDX, AKC HT, SCHIII, ATTS TT, and his CGC cert.

My wife always said I would read the training book to him and he had it by the next day.

Not very far from the truth. By far the best dog I've ever owned and I've not had less the 2-3, sometimes 4 at a time my whole life.

Going to really miss him!


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

Gutted.
this end of life stuff sucks the life force, quite literally.
I agree, had to fwiw


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a painful trip even though you know it's coming from the time you first get the puppy. My condolences, Bob. Sad news, indeed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> put Thunder down today.
> 
> At 12 1/2 yrs old he was rapidly loosing control of his back legs in addition to loosing his appetite.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, Bob. I feel like I knew Thunder after so long.

I know how hard it is. My heart is with you.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Very sad to hear this Bob, hope you're ok


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry for you loss Bob.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry that our dogs can't be young forever. Your many stories of him expressed the depth of your bond. Heart's ease, Bob, heart's ease


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Damn Bob. So sorry to hear this. I know how you feel when they are the special ones. Stay strong brother. I at least had the privelage of meeting Thunder once. For that I am luckier than most. Condolences to you and yours.[-o<


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> put Thunder down today.
> 
> At 12 1/2 yrs old he was rapidly loosing control of his back legs in addition to loosing his appetite.
> 
> ...


ah no....I'm so sorry, Bob. 

Like Connie, I feel as if I knew Thunder. What a great dog, he was spectacular. Every single person who came in contact with him said so. 

I said to someone the other day, when we get a pup, in a way we're making a pact to dance with the devil down the line, we know it and we do it anyway...because to never experience the joy of dogs would truly be a fate worse than death....but then I'm not telling you anything you didn't learn a long time ago.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry Bob. My prayers for you.

Gina


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Connie, I will be forever grateful with your help when Thunder was diagnosed with EPI.

Howard, seems like a couple of months ago now when we met you in Georgia at Jerry's get together.

I can honestly say that there is probably no person here that hasn't given me new ideas at one time or other. 

Even pointed out my mistakes on a time or two. :lol: 

That's what we're all here for. 

Like I've always said, "I hope I never quit learning." 

Thunder was also a HUGE factor in my now 10 yr old grandson Scott's life.

Scott, along with his two sisters have a Chi dog and a Pom x Pap but he always wanted a GSD.

When he was 5-6 he would ask me many times if he could have Thunder when I died. :-o :lol: 

He wanted to go with me for Thunder's last ride and he did well till he saw "Pop" loosing control. 

He told me everything will be ok! 

He always wanted to be a K9 cop and still does.

The youngest of five grandkids he was the one the other four always sent out to kennel Thunder and Trooper so they could play in the back yard.

He's a natural and Thunder and Trooper ALWAYS responded to him from the time he could walk and talk.

His mom, my #2 daughter and his oldest sister Riley are also natural dog folks......other then loving the two little little bassplugs with feet. ](*,) Don't know how I went wrong on that. :lol: :wink: 

Thanks again!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like the young lad has what it takes to be a K9 cop. What a special kid to not let you be alone on that ride.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Bob. I put my retired Police Dog K-9 "Grizzly" down last Friday for the same reason, he had lost all use of his rear legs. He is the dog in my avatar.

Phil Dodson


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So sorry. I've been reading about Thunder since I joined this board years ago and he sounds like a truly special dog. It's the shitty part of loving them and we all know that freight train is coming down the tracks from the moment we find they've snuck into our hearts. 

I'm with you in your grief, as all of us who have lost a dog we deeply cared for are.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very special Howard!

He's my shadow whenever he's at Gam and Pop's be it with the dogs, in the wood shop, in the garden or tinkering with my old truck.



Sorry for your loss Phil. 

Yrs ago I had a GSD X Dane that had to be put down at 9 because of a degenerative spine issue that caused him to loose the use of his rear legs but the vets said he was in no pain from that.

Thunder's was more about arthritis and just muscle degeneration.

I had a Norwich terrier named Grizzly. :-o


Leslie, 

I'd have to take my shoes off to help count how many time over the yrs........but we still go back because.....they're dogs. :wink:


----------



## Dusty Brown (Aug 9, 2011)

I am mostly a lurker here but no stranger to the pain of losing a special dog. So sorry for your losses, Bob and Phil.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Dusty!


----------



## Ray Turnbow (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

So sorry Bob. Friggin sucks. I have an ol boy at home starting to show the signs as well. Never easy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> So sorry Bob. Friggin sucks. I have an ol boy at home starting to show the signs as well. Never easy.


Brian, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it seems the older I get the harder it gets.

I'm only 70 so I figure I got a few dogs left in me besides Trooper who is 9+. :-o :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

RJ turned 9 on Easter. He's showing signs. It's going to be a bad one for my wife as he's like our 3rd child to him. For me, he's Roscoe's son and when it's time I'm going to be a wreck all over again. It'll be like losing Roscoe twice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry Bob 

My old lab is 14 now so she's on borrowed time 

I know how fond of Mals you are so I presume a Mal is on your Christmas list! HA HA


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> RJ turned 9 on Easter. He's showing signs. It's going to be a bad one for my wife as he's like our 3rd child to him. For me, he's Roscoe's son and when it's time I'm going to be a wreck all over again. It'll be like losing Roscoe twice.


Thunder was diagnosed with the EPI when he was about 8 1/2.

It took a while to figure it out and he had gone from 80 lb to 64 before we got a handle on it. 

Seems like things started slowing down then but the past 6 months pretty much told me it was time. 

Hardest one I ever had to go through and the wife's very fav as he was mine.

Trooper was 9 in May and he still acts like a 6 month old lab puppy. :lol:

Thunder was a dignified, clear headed dog.

Trooper was a clown from the get go. 

Thanks Lee!

I figure I'll get a litter of em. :-o :twisted:


----------



## alexandra ofor (May 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Bob. i hope you and your family find comfort in knowing you gave him a good life and he has gone on to a place he feels no more pain, he will always be with you in your thought and in your heart.


----------

